

Clever British plug design. - kierank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6DvjKkGT6s

======
sanj
I usually despise concept work, but this is fantastic. They appear to have
worried about all of the real issues: manufacturing, assembly, the fuse.

The sad reality is that I don't think it is enough _better_ than an existing
plug to warrant the effort.

~~~
scott_s
I can see Apple jumping on something like this - this solves more of a real
problem than the magnetic connector does. (Albeit for a smaller market.)

~~~
radu_floricica
There's a good chance that if Apple considers it a big enough problem they'll
redesign it from scratch. But some less-original laptop company may want to
try it just for having an edge. Especially for smaller ~10" laptops.

------
bensummers
I'm not convinced you can make the mechanics work when you add the electrical
connections in. They only appear to have solid models which don't work, with
animations of them working.

Neat idea though. 13 amp plugs are a real pain. The only thing which is "good"
is that they're the same size as power supplies, so multiple PSUs on a
multigang extension lead don't block other sockets.

~~~
hapless
Why wouldn't they work ? How would they need to differ from a regular plug or
socket ?

~~~
jodrellblank
The rotating part needs two sliding contacts both safely enclosed and able to
carry up to 13 amps.

Ever played with a Scalectrix set where the sliding parts on the controllers
spark and give off ozone? PC Speakers where the volume adjustment crackles
because the sliding connection isn't very good? Variable resistors that don't
vary smoothly? Switches that have stopped switching properly?

Moving contacts aren't as reliable as one solid piece of metal.

I like the idea; I hope they can make it workable, but I'm not sure it's such
a big improvement on the existing travel plugs they demonstrated - with the
folding pins.

~~~
pbhj
Currently a split plug is in use in the UK (eg with ADSL router-modems) where
the pins separate from the plug body. These require a sliding connection of
the form needed here. They use a strong spring to ensure firm contact. I don't
think this is a great barrier to production of the plug.

~~~
bensummers
That mechanism is designed for contact to be made once. Not every time you
plug it in. Also, there's no rotation, so the spring can be made stronger for
a better contact.

